
Tails 3.12 is out - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_3.12/index.en.html
======
gfeggekrgj2
How's tor's security model holding up these days?

Last time I heard of it, a majority of nodes seemed to be controlled by
5eyes/SIGINT/whatever.

What changes has made Tor a secure system today?

~~~
freedomben
Tor is holding up ok as a _layer_ of defense, to be paired with other things
(especially with TLS. Always use TLS with tor).

That said, half the internet doesn't work from Tor exit nodes anymore thanks
to Google and Cloudflare.

------
voycey
Until someone manages to open source the ME of various CPU chips tools like
this don't offer much more than a cushion against basic surveillance. I can
only imagine the shitstorm that is to follow when someone finally leaks it.

~~~
e1ven
Do you think that every CPU is reporting upstream everything that's done on
it?

If not, then tails is a pretty good improvement.

Even if it doesn't mitigate every conceivable issue, it doesn't mean it's
without value.

